# BMW Auto Lease Programs - August 2011



## lsleelee (Jan 5, 2007)

Aren't 2012 F10 deliveries starting in October? I'm surprised there aren't published rates yet...


----------



## ssiddiq1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone know the actual 2012 135 coupe residual and MF for August? 

I've heard different things (higher residual, etc) and took delivery of mine a couple weeks ago, and feel like the dealership might've not been completely open with me about the actual lease terms. The just went with the terms that I mentioned to them based on those posted on this forum.


----------



## carnutfan (Oct 28, 2006)

*650i money factor*

Leased a 650 last month. Dealer swore the money was 185 and that was the base rate. I did the deal based upon that representation. Was I misled?


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Can someone please share the MF and residuals for 2011 E90 M3 ?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Kurt_OH said:


> Can someone please share the MF and residuals for 2011 E90 M3 ?


base mf .00195 
rv 36/15k: 60%


----------



## Kurt_OH (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Adrian!

Is the Euro Del bump = 0.0003?

Also, how does the discount for current BMWFS customers work? Is there a MF decrease or just the $1k cash? which is better?


Thanks!


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of another place to get MFs and Residuals for September (other than a dealer)? I want to order in the next 1-2 days. Thanks!


----------



## Stellavator (Aug 1, 2011)

*Sept MF and residuals for 2011 335d ???*

I have ordered and will be picking up in SC in a couple of weeks. I am supposed to go in to the dealer tomorrow to finalize the lease. I really need the Sept numbers so I can get a better deal if the numbers are better.

HELP!


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

I will work on getting these posted next week.

We have been working on a new project, DriveItNow, and it has taken all of our resources.


----------



## Louie A (May 16, 2009)

Crap! My dealer told me that the MF rate for a 36 mo 2012 750LI went up 20 basis pts to .000195! Appreciate if someone could confirm.


----------



## sesarj (Nov 7, 2005)

Can someone post the numbers for an X5 3.5 Premium? 

Thank you!


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

so I take it terry from lease compare is no longer posting numbers. Did i miss something?


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

mikeriley said:


> so I take it terry from lease compare is no longer posting numbers. Did i miss something?


You read my mind... :bawling:


----------



## smehta82 (Feb 9, 2008)

mikeriley said:


> so I take it terry from lease compare is no longer posting numbers. Did i miss something?


You read my mind... :bawling:


----------



## elistein (Jul 3, 2008)

Are the october rates out yet?


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

elistein said:


> Are the october rates out yet?


http://www.ridewithg.com/index.php/2011/10/2011-12-bmw-lease-rates-october-2011/


----------



## Louie A (May 16, 2009)

Admin needs to remove this thread as a Sticky ...


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

October Lease Rates:
http://www.ridewithg.com/index.php/2011/10/2011-12-bmw-lease-rates-october-2011/


----------



## Big Vito (May 30, 2009)

X550-ED said:


> http://www.ridewithg.com/index.php/2011/10/2011-12-bmw-lease-rates-october-2011/


these rates are based on a credit score of 740+, correct? How would I adjust for a lower credit score?


----------



## filmoreslim (Jul 2, 2009)

No word from Lease Compare...another victim the same way "confidential" pricing sheets were censored by BMW?


----------

